# raspberry cabernet



## jojo (Feb 27, 2007)

</A>





</A>


ingredients:


12 lbs frozen raspberries
1 VR cabernet sauvignon kit
pectic enzyme
1/2 cup extra oak powder
Premier Cuvee 


the game plan:


thaw berries in bowl
mesh bag smashed with sanitized hands


brew belt


ferment to dryness


stabilize &amp; clarify
bulk age


back sweeten with 6 cans of welches white grape raspberry.


bottle

*Edited by: jojo *


----------



## bj4271 (Feb 28, 2007)

JoJO,


That has my mouth watering.


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 28, 2007)

I love raspberries, and I'm a Cabernet drinker. Let me know how this turns out jojo. I'm really interested! May try a turn at it myself. Yet, I have enough trouble just doing the kits right.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2007)

Now that just sounds awesome! Looks fine too!


----------



## jojo (Feb 28, 2007)

racked to glass. 
reunite makes it in screw capped bottles. hard find around here.


i can hardly wait......


----------



## Waldo (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking good jojo. What do you think your abv will be and how long will this need to age?


----------



## jojo (Feb 28, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Looking good jojo. What do you think your abv will be and how long will this need to age?




Well, according to grapestompers wine alcohol calculator:


SG 1.090 to0.990 @ 70 degrees = ABV 13.59%


I hope it dries out completely. 


Age as long as it takes I guess. I was thinking of bulk aging for about a year then bottling and waiting some more.


Nothing out of the ordinary on the primary ferment. It had the familiar funky smell to it. The cabis so beautiful. Berries really thawed out fast and thorough. I hope I didn't overdo the oak.


----------



## jojo (Mar 17, 2007)

she dried out all the way


racked off gross lees


clarity is looking ok so far


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

